# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخباروصور و مواصفات واسعار ومميزات الموبايل  صور ومواصفات ومميزاة  وعيوب ال جى اوبتيموس ال LG Optimus L9

## mohamed73

الهاتف المحمول L9 هو أحدث هواتف شركة LG لسلسلة L والهاتف أيضا يملك  مواصفات متوسطه بسعر 1200 ريال سعودي ويقدم خدمات كثيره جديده مقارنة  بالنسخه L7 لكن هل الهاتف يستحق الأقتناء؟  *محتويات علبة البيع:*   * المواصفات:* 
 الأبعاد  131.9 في 68.2 وسماكة 9.1 ملم الوزن  125 جرام حجم الشاشه  4.7 أنش درجة وضوح الشاشه  هي 540 في 960 بكثافة البيكسلات 245 ppi نوع الشاشه  IPS LCD Gorilla Glass البطاريه  2150 ملي أمبير السعه الداخليه  4 جيجابايت الذاكره الخارجيه  ذاكره خارجيه microSD يمكنك رفع السعه إلى 32 جيجابايت الكاميرا الخلفيه  بدقة 8 ميجابيكسل و فلاش LED الكاميرا الأماميه  نعم VGA Video capture  تصوير بدقه 1080p بسرعة 30 اطار في الثانية NFC  البلوتوث  v3.0 المعالج  ثنائي النواه TI OMAP 4430 بسرعة واحد جيجاهرتز معالج الرسوميات  PowerVR SGX540 الذاكره العشوائيه  1 جيجا بايت منفذ   microUSB v2.0 تقنيات  b/g/n وموزع الوايرلس ويدعم تقنية DLNA وGPS النظام  الأندرويد 4.0.4    * التصميم:* 
 عندما ترى تصميم هواتف LG الأخيره فأنك سترى مفهوم تصميم الهاتف  المحمول  Optimus L9 قريب جدا من L7 و 4X HD فهو بتصميم مستطيل الشكل حاد  الأطراف ويحيط به مادة الألمنيوم ومصنوع بالكامل من البلاستيك على الأقل  أفضل من البلاستيك اللماع الهاتف يمكنك أمساكه من الخلف لمده طويله ولن  تلاحظ وجود البصمات أو تجمع الأوساخ عليه مثل تقريبا الهاتف L7    والهاتف  يملك أطار نحيل لأبراز الشاشه ذو 4.7 أنش وهنالك زرّ للقائمه الرئيسيه عادي  بينما الأعدادات والرجوع يعملات بتقنية اللمس المتعدد ولو نظرت إلى الهاتف  بشكل سريع لعلمت بأن سماكة الهاتف المحمول 9.1 ملم والوزن الكلي 125 جرام  ممايعني أن الهاتف ليس الأقل سماكه من بين الهواتف الذكيّه لكن سماكته  ممتازه جدا ومناسب للتحكم بالهاتف بشكل أكبر بل أن الوزن خفيف ومناسب جدا     ومن الجهه الأماميه هنالك الكاميرا الأماميه VGA    وزرّ الطاقه بالجهه اليمنى    
وزرّي  التحكم بمستوى الصوت موجودان بالجهه اليسرى      ومنفذ الصوتي موجود  بالجهه العليا وهي على فكره 3.5 ملم  كما أن هنالك فتحه صغيره جدا  للمايكرفون   أما من الجهه الخلفيه فهنالك الكاميرا بدقة ثمانيه ميجابيكسل مع  فلاش LED بأسفل الكاميرا وشعار أل جي أسفل الفلاش أيضا     ومن الاسفل نجد السماعات    ومن ثم بأسفل  الهاتف المحمول هنالك USB صغير الحجم    ويمكنك فك الغطاء الخلفي بالكامل  ليكشف لك عن البطاريه 2150 ملي أمبير   ومن ثم هنالك منفذين واحد للشريجه  والأخرى منفذ للذاكره الخارجيه في حال أن 4 جيجابايت الداخليه لا تكفيك  للأسف الهاتف المحمول لايقدم مستشعر للأضاءه ممايعني عليك ضبط الأضاءه بشكل  يدوي .      * الشاشه:* 
 الهاتف المحمول مزود بشاشه 4.7 أنش بدرجة وضوح 960 في 540 بتقنية IPS   وعند الحكم على الشاشه مع كثافة البيكسلات  245 ppi  ألا أن الشاشه ليست  بقوة شاشة الهاتف المحمول TrueHD ومع ذالك مستوى الألوان والأضاءه ممتازه  جدا وهذا ماقدمته شركة أل جي في شاشات هواتفها الأخيره وبما أن الشاشه تدعم  تقنية IPS  فأن زوايا الرؤيا ممتازه وكذالك استخدام شاشة الهاتف تحت أشعة  الشمس ممتازه لذالك لم أواجه مشكله مع شاشة الهاتف على الرغم من أنني كنت  أتمنى أن تكون درجة وضوح الشاشه أكبر .   * الأداء والبطاريه:* 
 فيما يخصّ بالأداء فأنه قفزه كبيره جدا مقارنة بما يحمله الهاتف المحمول  L7 أحادي النواه فأنه يحمل معالج ثنائي النواه بسرعة واحد جيجاهرتز TI  OMAP 4430 وبذاكره عشوائيه واحد جيجابايت وطبعا في خلال تصفح القوائم  وعملية التقريب والأبعاد فأن الهاتف قدم لي سلاسه لاحظت هنالك فتره ليست  بالطويله عند فتح التطبيقات أو عند معالجة الصور وكان هنالك تعليق بسيط في  فتح الكاميرا وليست سريعه عند ألتقاط الصور والأنتقال إلى الأخرى  ومن خلال  تجربه سريعه في استخدام برامج لأختبار قوة الهاتف قمنا بتثبيت البرنامج *Quadrant*  والذي حقق 3410 نقطه بينما استخدام البرنامج الآخر *AnTuTu* فأنه حقق أيضا تقريبا 5500 نقطه .
قمنا بشحن الهاتف بنسبة 100% ومن ثم استخدمنا الهاتف بتفعيل البريد  الألكتروني بشكل تلقائي وكذالك المواقع الأجتماعيه وتصفح المواقع وتحميل  وتحديث بعض التطبيقات من خلال المتجر وتصفح القوائم لمعرفة ماهو الجديد في  هذا الهاتف ومشاهدة فيديوهات اليوتيوب بشكل متقطع  وصمد الهاتف لمدة 8  ساعات لذالك البطاريه مقبوله نوعا ما لذالك تأكد من وجود الشاحن بجانبك أذا  قررت البقاء خارج المنزل لفتره طويله .  * الكاميرا:* 
 الهاتف المحمول يحمل كاميرا بدقة 8 ميجابيكسل مع فلاش LED يمكنها تصوير  فيديو بدقة 1080p بسرعة 30 أطار بالثانيه وفي التصوير في وضح النهار سترى  الكاميرا تظهر لك مستوى الألوان بشكل جيّد وكذالك مستوى التفاصيل مقبوله    ومن خلال الواجهه فأذا كنت سبق وأن قمت بأستخدام أحد هواتف أل جي الأخيره  فأنت ستعرف كيفية استخدامها بكل سهوله مثل خاصية ISO و المشاهد وموازنة  اللون الأبيض وتأثيرات في الألوان وصوت الغالق وكذالك أمكانية التحكم  بوضعية التركيز سواء كانت عبر التركيز التلقائي أو التركيز من خلال الوجه  وأثناء تصوير فيديو فأن الكاميرا تقدم حده ممتازه في تصوير الفيديو بدقه  عاليه  ولكن الجوده في التصوير وتصوير الفيديو في وضعيات الأضاءه الضعيفه  غير المستوى المطلوب وهنالك تطبيق الترجمه الفوريه مثل ماهو موجود في  الأوبتميس جي .   * النظام:* 
 فيما يخصّ بالنظام فأن الهاتف المحمول مزود بنظام الساندويش الأيس كريم  4.0.4 وعلى الرغم من أننا قمنا بتفصيل واجهة النظام  UI 3.0 ألا أن الهاتف  يأتي بخيارات جديده مثل الترجمه الفوريه من خلال الكاميرا وكذالك أمكانية  التحكم بلوحة المفاتيح من ناحية العرض بحيث تسهل من عملية الكتابه سواء كان  من الجهه اليمنى أو اليسرى ويتم ذالك من خلال السحب وكذالك أمكانية عرض  لوحة المفاتيح بالطول أو بالعرض .
كالعاده الواجهه تقدم لك خيارات التحكم بالصناديق المعلوماتيه وكذالك  ورق الحائط وهنالك في الأسفل خمس أيقونات سهل التحكم بها لوضع التطبيقات  التي تراها مهمه بالنسبه لك ومن الخيارات التي أعجبتني في هذا الهاتف  هو Quick Settings وهي موجوده في القائمه المنسدله والتي تسمح لك بالتحكم  بأدوات الأتصال بشكل سريع مثل الوايرلس والبلوتوث و GPS ومن ثم هنالك بنفس  القائمه تطبيق QuickMemo والذي سبق وأن تحدثنا عنه فى موقع ويكيموبايل ويسمح لك بكتابة  الملاحظات من خلال يدك  سواء كان على نفس الواجهه أو التطبيق أو دفتر  ملاحظات.                          * المميزات*   التصميم وجودة التصنيعالشاشهالصوتسعر مناسب * العيوب*   بطاريهحساسية الضوء ليست تلقائيهكاميرا مقبوله    * الخاتمه:* 
 الهاتف المحمول  LG Optimus L9  مناسب لمن يريد المواصفات المتوسطه بسعر  رخيص حيث سيكلفك 1299 ريال سعودي وستحصل على تصميم جميل وكذالك شاشه جميله  على الرغم من أن درجة وضوح الشاشه مقبوله لكن زوايا الرؤيا والألوان  ممتازه والبطاريه متوسطه ونظام الساندويش الأيس كريم كنا نتمنى أن تكون  نظام الأندرويد الجلي بين ولكن النظام مع واجهة أل جي يوفر لك خيارات كثيره  .

----------


## mohamed73

* Specification*   *General*  2G Network GSM 850 /   900 / 1800 / 1900 3G Network HSDPA 900 / 2100 SIM Micro-SIM Announced 2012, August Status Available. Released 2012, November *Body*  Dimensions 131.9 x 68.2 x 9.1 mm (5.19 x 2.69   x 0.36 in) Weight 125 g (4.41 oz) *Display*  Type IPS LCD, capacitive touchscreen,   16M colors Size 540 x 960 pixels, 4.7 inches (~234   ppi pixel density) Multitouch Yes *Sound*  Alert types Vibration, MP3 ringtones Loudspeaker Yes 3.5mm jack Yes *Memory*  Card slot microSD, up to 32 GB Internal 4 GB, 1 GB RAM *Data*  GPRS Class 12 (4+1/3+2/2+3/1+4 slots),   32 - 48 kbps EDGE Class 12 Speed HSDPA, 21 Mbps; HSUPA, 5.76 Mbps WLAN Wi-Fi 802.11 b/g/n, Wi-Fi Direct,   Wi-Fi hotspot, DLNA Bluetooth Yes, v3.0 with A2DP, EDR NFC Yes USB Yes, microUSB v2.0       *Camera*  Primary 5 MP, 2592 x 1944 pixels, autofocus, LED   flash, check quality Features Geo-tagging, touch focus, face   detection Video Yes, 1080p@30fps, check quality Secondary Yes, VGA *Features*  OS Android OS, v4.0.4 (Ice Cream   Sandwich) Chipset TI OMAP 4430 CPU Dual-core 1 GHz Cortex-A9 GPU PowerVR SGX540 Sensors Accelerometer, proximity, compass Messaging SMS (threaded view), MMS, Email,   Push Email, IM Browser HTML5 Radio Stereo FM radio with RDS GPS Yes, with A-GPS support Java Yes, via Java MIDP emulator Colors White  - SNS integration - Active noise cancellation with   dedicated mic - QMemo, QTranslator - DivX/Xvid/MP4/H.264/H.263/WMV   player - MP3/WAV/WMA/eAAC+ player - Document editor - Photo viewer/editor - Organizer - Google Search, Maps, Gmail - YouTube, Google Talk - Voice memo/dial/commands - Predictive text input       *Battery*   Li-Ion 2150 mAh battery Stand-by No official data Talk time No official data

----------

